# Extending visit visa



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I've been searching the forum for a while now, don't know if it's because I'm using iPhone app or what but I can't find answer to my question so apologies if it has been answered. 

I'm coming to abu dhabi on 14th january to visit husband, me and 2 kids, land on the 15th. And we leave on 1st march. As it's more than 30 days I know we all need to extend. 

Question is, I don't really want to do the border run as my youngest is only going to be 6 weeks old and my other son isn't 2 yet. I'd rather just pay but where do I go?? Can I do it at the airport on landing on the 15th or do I go somewhere in abu dhabi and what do I need in order to do it???? 

Thanks!


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

check abudhabi dot ae


you can also e-mail them for more info.


----------

